# Questions for Rocket



## Glenn

I'm visiting the Rocket Espresso Machines factory near Milan later this month and will be able to see the machines at each stage of their production process


Do you have any questions about your Rocket Espresso machine that you would like answered?

What feature would you like to see incorporated into future models?

Is there any part of the design of your machine that you would change, and if so what would it be?


Keep an eye out for an update to this thread in early June with some photos of shiny machines on the production line


----------



## mrsimba

If you could ask them to include screws in the PID plug on the R58 that are actually long enough to screw into the machine... rather than the ones that are 10mm too short thats about all I'd change!

& say thank you to them for my beautiful machine









Sounds like a great trip!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

I saw they had have or have made a proto type of a pressure profiling two group , are there plans to introduce this to a single group


----------



## 7493

Please redesign the drip tray to make better use of the space and or just make it bigger.


----------



## amurak

Wider drip tray in giotto.


----------



## hotmetal

Do they have drain cocks on the boilers for descaling? I could probably ask Dave C (and I think they probably don't) but it was more a suggestion than an info request. But I'm not sure either! (Actually I don't even know if it's a good idea from an engineering point of view. Might make maintenance easier though if nothing speaks against it).


----------



## mrsimba

hotmetal said:


> Do they have drain cocks on the boilers for descaling?


Here's the R58 internals - no drain plugs I can see, though an easy job to undo a connection!


----------



## froggystyle

I would suggest they update the connection for the PID, maybe move it also so its more accessible if like me you have a grinder next to it, or a wall if in a corner, and not so easy to knock out the socket, which can cause issues when powered up.

Change the low water alarm so it at least gives you a couple of shots before it cuts the pump out, very annoying when you pull the trigger on a shot and it cuts out half way through = sink shot!

Make pre infusion accessible for those not able to plumb in, i.e tank fed.

Apart from that, great machine!


----------



## hotmetal

froggystyle said:


> Change the low water alarm so it at least gives you a couple of shots before it cuts the pump out, very annoying when you pull the trigger on a shot and it cuts out half way through = sink shot!
> 
> !


Good one froggy, yes if it were possible to warn you just before you only had enough to complete a double rather than cutting off half way through that would be brilliant.

I had another thought just now: a lid with a downward facing point in the middle so that all the water that evaporates when you leave the machine on all day can condense back into the tank!

I do love the R58 as it is. But little improvements can always be made.


----------



## big dan

Only thing i would suggest is maybe a flip top access to the water reservoir like on the Verona.

Agree would like the cut off feature to kick in earlier although not sure how easy this would be to implement. I have been caught off guard with this one too!

Other than that just say hi and thanks for an awesome machine!!


----------



## jeebsy

Where do they drink coffee in Milan?

What's their favourite dessert?

Do they have a dog?


----------



## frustin

What does Rocket recommend for backflushing and descaling?


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> Where do they drink coffee in Milan?
> 
> What's their favourite dessert?
> 
> Do they have a dog?


Anywhere in Milan

Ice cream

some do ,some don't . Some even have cats


----------

